# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  Περιεργο σβησιμο οθονης..

## epistimon

Γεια σας.Εχω το εξης προβλημα:ενω εργαζομαι στον υπολογιστη ξαφνικα σβηνει η οθονη (χωρις να βγαλει καποιο μηνυμα) και μπαiνει σε αναμονη η οθονη ενω δεν σβηνει το pc.Και αναγκαζομαι να κανω επανεκκινηση απο το κουμπι στο κουτι.Αυτο συμβαινει σε ανυποπτη στιγμη,μπορει και πολλες φορες την μερα αλλα και καθολου.Κατα τα αλλα δεν υπαρχει καποια αλλη δυσλειτουργια..Η συνθεση του υπολογιστη ειναι:Intel E6850 3.00 ghz, μητρικη gigabyte p35c-ds3r, καρτα γραφικων gigabyte 8800gt 512mb, μνημη ram 2gb twinmos 800mhz, σκληρος δισκος seagate barracuda 320gb, τροφοδοτικο tagan force II 600watt και οθονη lg 20" L 206 WTQ.Λετουργικο windows vista.
Εκανα και επαναφορα συστηματος αλλα τιποτα!Εννοειται οτι εχω κοιταξει ολα τα καλωδια για κακες συνδεσεις μεσα και εξω απο το pc και ολα ειναι οκ.Το κανει απο την πρωτη μερα που τον πηρα(πριν 1 μηνα).Αν μπορειτε να μου πειτε τι να κανω πριν το παω στο σερβις...γιατι και να το παω ,μπορει να μην καταλαβουν τιποτα γιατι οπως ειπα μπορει να μην το κανει καθολου οταν το κοιταξουν!

----------


## dikos

Δοκίμασε μία άλλη οθόνη και άν συνεχίζεται το σβήσιμο τότε κάποιο απο τα εξαρτήματα του υπολογιστή έχει πρόβλημα, άν όχι τότε φταίει η οθόνη.
Απο αυτά που περιγράφεις όμως προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι ότι δέν φταίει η οθόνη, αλλά αλλαξέ την να βεβαιωθείς.

----------


## gsmaster

Μήπως ζεσταίνεται υπερβολικά η κάρτα γρφικών?

----------


## Nemmesis

να πω και εγω την αποψη μου... μηπως ειναι λογο vista?  εγω τα δοκιμασα σε εναν καινουργιο και καλο μηχανημα και τα αντεξα μονο 2 μερες... μετα φορματ και xp pro... και απο οτι βλεπω θα τα εχω για τουλαχιστον ενα χρονο ακομη μεχρι να βγει κανα καλο sp για τα vista...

----------


## epistimon

Παιδια μπορει να το κανει και μολις ανοιξει ο υπολογιστης οποτε δεν νομιζω να ειναι λογω θερμοκρασιας.Ακομη και μετα απο πολυωρο παιχνιδι δεν κολλαει,ουτε σβηνει η οθονη!Δηλαδη μπορει να ειναι ελλατωματικα τα vista τα οποια πηρα γνησια??Κατι που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι το εκανε μολις ανοιγα το dvd-rw αλλα και παλι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.Μπορει να ηταν εντελως τυχαιο.Πειτε κι αλλες ιδεες....

----------


## sakis

οι καρτες γραφικων εφοσον κουβαλανε ενα σχετικα μεγαλο βυσμα εχουν την ταση να κουνανε απο το σλοτ που ειναι τοποθετημενες επισης  ειπαμε αλλη μια φορα οτι καμμια φορα οι επαφες πιανουν μακα ..... και ενα καθαρισματακι με την γομα για να γυαλισουν ειναι οτι πρεπει .....

αλλη μια καλη περιπτωση ειναι να εχει προβλημα μαλλον η οθονη και οχι το μηχανημα .... η καλυτερη περιπτωση παντως ειναι να τσεκαρεις αν η οθονη καπου αλλου παιζει σωστα .....

----------


## epistimon

> οι καρτες γραφικων εφοσον κουβαλανε ενα σχετικα μεγαλο βυσμα εχουν την ταση να κουνανε απο το σλοτ που ειναι τοποθετημενες επισης  ειπαμε αλλη μια φορα οτι καμμια φορα οι επαφες πιανουν μακα ..... και ενα καθαρισματακι με την γομα για να γυαλισουν ειναι οτι πρεπει .....
> 
> αλλη μια καλη περιπτωση ειναι να εχει προβλημα μαλλον η οθονη και οχι το μηχανημα .... η καλυτερη περιπτωση παντως ειναι να τσεκαρεις αν η οθονη καπου αλλου παιζει σωστα .....



Ειναι καινουριο το pc.Δεν τιθεται θεμα σκονης και βρομιας στις επαφες.Τα εχω κοιταξει οτι αφορα επαφες και καλωδια..ολα οκ ειναι.

----------


## manos_3

Καθώς ο υπολογιστής είναι ολοκαίνουργιος δεν πιστεύω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο hardware τοσο νωρίς...Το πρόβλημα αυτό σου το παρουσιάζει όταν δουλεύει συγκεκριμένα σε κάποιο πρόγραμμα ή όποτε του καπνίσει;

----------


## epistimon

Το κακο ειναι οτι το κανει οποτε του καπνισει.!Αν το κανε σε καποιο συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα το πραγμα θα ηταν πιο απλο.Παντως και χθες που το ξαναεκανε ανοιξα το κουτι και πειραξα ολες τις τροφοδοσιες,ολες τις συνδεσεις,αλλα τιποτα..μονο με επανεκκινηση φτιαχνει...  :Confused:

----------


## manos_3

Δοκίμασες Forμaτι;

----------


## sakis

φορματ και linux .. η λυση για ολα τα προβληματα ( απεχω ......δεν μπορω αλλο παιδια σορρυ )

----------


## epistimon

Οχι,δεν νομιζω να ειναι τετοιο θεμα.Ασε που πηγα να κaνω back up και εκει που εκανε, εσβησε η οθονη.....

----------


## manos_3

Εγώ θα σου πρότινα ρε επιστήμον@ να κάνεις το μ@λ******** αυτό format. Σε καμία περίπτωση μην βάλεις τα linux

----------


## manos_3

> φορματ και linux .. η λυση για ολα τα προβληματα ( απεχω ......δεν μπορω αλλο παιδια σορρυ )



Tα Vista τα έχω δοκιμάσει και δεν έχουν προβλήματα στο pc μου...Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αλλάζουμε έτσι εύκολα λειτουργικό αλλά κάνοντας ένα form@τι μπορούν να αντιμετωπιστούν πλήθος από ζημιές(μαλ@****) στο λειτουργικό...

----------


## epistimon

Το φορματ ειναι η έσχατη λυση εφοσον δουλευει σχεδον κανονικα ο υπολογιστης.Αλλα αν δεν βρω ακρη αλλιως θα δοκιμασω και το φορμάτι οπως λες..

----------


## manos_3

Δεν είναι η εσχάτη λύση καθώς διορθώνει και πολλά πράγματα που έχεις πειράξει και θα μπορούσαν να σου δημιουργήσουν μελλοντικά προβλήματα."Το FORM@T αποτελεί ανανέωση για τον υπολογιστή".Επείσης να κάνεις μια καθαρή εγκατάσταση και όχι να τα ξαναπεράσεις από πάνω...

----------


## Nemmesis

αν μαλλιστα οταν κανεις το φορματ και βαλεις και drivers και προγραμματα και κτλ κτλ... κανεις και ενα bootable dvd ghost και εισαι αρχοντας..

----------


## epistimon

> αν μαλλιστα οταν κανεις το φορματ και βαλεις και drivers και προγραμματα και κτλ κτλ... κανεις και ενα bootable dvd ghost και εισαι αρχοντας..



Τι ειναι αυτο το τελευταιο??  :Smile:

----------


## jimk

κατα 99/100 ειναι θεμα τις καρτας γραφικων μερικες φορες ειδικα οταν πεζεις κανα πεχνιδι κατι γινεται με την αναλυση, και μπορει να μην στο κανει εκεινη την στιγμη αλλα αργοτερα.δοκιμασε να ξαναπερασεις τους drivers

----------


## ice25

πάλι επανερχόμαστε στο θέμα του format..θα πω καμία χοντράδα και δεν πρέπει.format  μόνο σαν έσχατη λύση.είναι η λύση που προτιμούν συνήθως αυτοί που δεν ξέρουν.....

Α και αν δεν ξέρει κάποιος ακόμα και Λίνουξ να βάλει πάλι format θα κάνει.

λοιπόν για την οθόνη όταν κάνει τα χαζά...αν βγάλεις το βυσματακι της πχ.το vga σου βγάζει κάνα μήνυμα του στυλ no signal??

αν σου βγάλει τέτοιο μήνυμα τότε φταίει κάτι στον υπολογιστή..αν δεν σου βγάλει μήνυμα φταίει η οθόνη..

όταν σου κάνει τα χαζά πατώντας το menu σου βγάζει το menu της οθόνης??

άντε μπας και δούμε από που ξεκινάει το πρόβλημα.

----------


## ice25

manos_3 γιατί να μην βάλει linux??free είναι σταθερά είναι υποστήριξη έχουν.προγράμματα έχουν.εφετζίδικα είναι,,,δεν κολλάνε.δεν κολλάνε ιους.Το μόνο κακο τους είναι ότι σε αναγκάζουν να μάθεις τον υπολογιστή σου.και όχι απλός να κάνεις κλικ...


εγώ εδώ και 3 μήνες έχω πετάξει τα xp(νομημα xp) και έχω linux.με παιδευσανε στην αρχή με λίγο ψάξιμο τα κατάφερα.άρχισα να τα μαθαίνω.αλλά το μόνο κακο που έχουν είναι ότι με αναγκάσανε  να μάθω πράγματα.

 ασχολούμαι με pc ακόμα από την εποχή του amstrad cpc 464 των amiga  κτλ ,έχω περάσει απ'ολα σχεδόν τα λειτουργικά(της ms).και πάρα ταύτα τώρα με το linux έμαθα πράγματα.αυτά τα ολίγα.

α και αν κάποιος που δουλεύει με office ίντερνετ  μουσική και  ταινίες ας βάλει linux.όλα free είναι,ελαφρά και για να κολλησουν θα πρέπει να έχει πρόβλημα hardware,δεν θα χρειαστεί αντιβιοτικό...

----------


## epistimon

> πάλι επανερχόμαστε στο θέμα του format..θα πω καμία χοντράδα και δεν πρέπει.format  μόνο σαν έσχατη λύση.είναι η λύση που προτιμούν συνήθως αυτοί που δεν ξέρουν.....
> 
> Α και αν δεν ξέρει κάποιος ακόμα και Λίνουξ να βάλει πάλι format θα κάνει.
> 
> λοιπόν για την οθόνη όταν κάνει τα χαζά...αν βγάλεις το βυσματακι της πχ.το vga σου βγάζει κάνα μήνυμα του στυλ no signal??
> 
> αν σου βγάλει τέτοιο μήνυμα τότε φταίει κάτι στον υπολογιστή..αν δεν σου βγάλει μήνυμα φταίει η οθόνη..
> 
> όταν σου κάνει τα χαζά πατώντας το menu σου βγάζει το menu της οθόνης??
> ...



Οπως εχω γραψει το προβλημα ειναι οτι η οθονη μπανει σε κατασταση αναμομης(no singal)και ετσι δεν γινεται να δω τιποτα..Ακομη ενω παιζει μουσικη και σβησει η οθονη μετα απο 2-3 δευτερολεπτα μπλοκαρει κανοντας ενα φφρρρρρρ απο τα ηχεια.
Moνο με επανεκκινηση επανερχεται...με κανενα αλλο τροπο...
ΥΓ Δεν μαυριζει η οθονη αλλα γινεται no singal οπως οταν σβηνουμε το pc

----------


## manos_3

> manos_3 γιατί να μην βάλει linux??free είναι σταθερά είναι υποστήριξη έχουν.προγράμματα έχουν.εφετζίδικα είναι,,,δεν κολλάνε.δεν κολλάνε ιους.Το μόνο κακο τους είναι ότι σε αναγκάζουν να μάθεις τον υπολογιστή σου.και όχι απλός να κάνεις κλικ...
> 
> 
> εγώ εδώ και 3 μήνες έχω πετάξει τα xp(νομημα xp) και έχω linux.με παιδευσανε στην αρχή με λίγο ψάξιμο τα κατάφερα.άρχισα να τα μαθαίνω.αλλά το μόνο κακο που έχουν είναι ότι με αναγκάσανε  να μάθω πράγματα.
> 
>  ασχολούμαι με pc ακόμα από την εποχή του amstrad cpc 464 των amiga  κτλ ,έχω περάσει απ'ολα σχεδόν τα λειτουργικά(της ms).και πάρα ταύτα τώρα με το linux έμαθα πράγματα.αυτά τα ολίγα.
> 
> α και αν κάποιος που δουλεύει με office ίντερνετ  μουσική και  ταινίες ας βάλει linux.όλα free είναι,ελαφρά και για να κολλησουν θα πρέπει να έχει πρόβλημα hardware,δεν θα χρειαστεί αντιβιοτικό...



Ναι αλλά από ότι ξέρω τα πιο πολλά και γνωστά προγράμματα δεν βγαίνουν σε εκδόσεις για linux.Οπότε τι γίνεται;

----------


## Nemmesis

αυτο που λες με τον ηχο το εκανε σε εμενα... δλδ αν κολλουσε ενω επαιζαν τραγουδια ο ηχον γινοταν σαν να εκανε λουπ σε ενα πολυ μικρο κομματι απο το τραγουδι... και επισης εσβηνε η οθονη αλλα δεν εβγαζε "no signal" τελικα σε εμενα το προβλημα ηταν λογο θερμοκρασια στον CPU!!! αλλα το μηχανιμα ειναι 1ετους.... πραγμα δυσκολο λογο του οτι ειναι νεο το μηχανημα σου αλλα οχι και απιθανο για το setup που εχεις... την επομενη φορα που θα στο κανει κανε ρεσετ απο το κουμπι και δες θερμοκρασια του cpu μεσα απο τα bios...
και ενα φιλαρακι μου εχει καρτα γραφικων 8800GTS 512mb (gigabyte νομιζω)ψυνεται απο την πρωτη μερα που πηρε το pc... σε σημειο να μην μπορεις να εχεις σταθερο το χερι σου πανω στην ψυκτρα της... αλλα οταν ρωτησαμε απο εκει που πηρε το pc μας ειπαν οτι ειναι οι κανονικες θερμοκρασιες της καρτας!!!!  :Shocked:   :Confused:   :Eh?:

----------


## epistimon

Oντως ζεματαει η 8800GT αλλα μετα απο πολλες ωρες παιχνιδιου μπορει να μην το κανει!!!Και να το κανει μολις ανοιξω το pc το πρωι για πρωτη φορα.Το χει κανει ομως και πανω στο παιχνιδι και στην επιφανεια εργασιας και γενικα οποτε του καπνισει.Στο bios λεει 42 cpu και 36 το κουτι.

----------


## Nemmesis

τοτε πολυ φοβαμε οτι ειναι οι μνημες... κατεβασε κανενα memtest και δες αν ειναι αυτο...

----------


## epistimon

Πως γινεται αυτο?Απο που το κατεβαζω?
Μακαρι να ειναι τωρα που εχει εγγυηση

----------


## ice25

συμφωνώ με τις μνήμες.και το memtest.

υ.γ για το linux υπαρχουν τα αντίστοιχα προγράμματα(τα περισσότερα free).δεν χρειάζονται crack..Στο μόνο που υστερουνε είναι τα παιχνίδια .αν και υπάρχει λύση και γι'αυτό.

----------

